# trooper's kids, sweetpea and kiwi - take two, they're small!



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

alright, since i'm full up with animals in my house....i think, even though my stomach just did a triple axle, i think i need to have kiwi and sweetpea find new homes... 

i still havethe little white crestless german owl kid

bristol, the feral, MIGHT end up being releasable, which will make me scared for him, but happy for him at the same time...but if that wing doesn't come back to 100%, i'm not turning him out.

and then there's sweetpea and kiwi, trooper and freya's oops babies. they're dementedly cute, kiwi has a slightly shorter face, and a cute little pair of grey flares on. i am drawing a blank, but i think we're going on 3 months old? 4 maybe? eyes are still dark, JUST getting a hint of orange around the rims. they're both a really dark check. 

i also have a year or two old sun conure that a neighbor gave me that could use a home.... 

sighhh......there's only one of me, and i can't provide everybody with one on one attention at this point, and that just NOT the way i want things. somebody help out a fellow pt'er. ---please. i feel like a big jerk, but i don't know what else to do!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lizz said:


> alright, since i'm full up with animals in my house....i think, even though my stomach just did a triple axle, i think i need to have kiwi and sweetpea find new homes...
> 
> i still havethe little white crestless german owl kid
> 
> ...


my sister has a sun conure she adores....she even took him to the beach this week, bought an unbrella just for the two of them, his wings are clipped for the trip...she may be interested in the conure, I could ask, but he would have to be in a box and shipped here. I understand if that is not an option.. oh hers is name Tootie and she is a she...


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i'd ship him....if ciel can get to ohio from san francisco, and be okay, i'm pretty sure anything's possible. 

where does your sister live? if you guys aren't TOO far, i'd even drive, maybe meet her halfway?

anyway, ducky is a he, still young, growing some awful pretty yellow!!! my last sun conure was the love of my life, and when he passed, i thought i was just gonna lose my mind. i think that whole experience has kept me from falling in love with this little guy. i'd rather him be with a goofy good mom like your sister, who by the way, seems perfectly normal to me! - than just sort of taken care of here. he's a funny little dude, and get this - he really likes the pigeons!!!!! if THAT doesn't say a lot for his character, i don't know what would!!!! 

i'll put some photos of him in an album on here.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

uhhhh. It just kills me to see all these little cute pigeons for adoption and not be able to have ALL of them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lizz said:


> i'd ship him....if ciel can get to ohio from san francisco, and be okay, i'm pretty sure anything's possible.
> 
> where does your sister live? if you guys aren't TOO far, i'd even drive, maybe meet her halfway?
> 
> ...


great, I will ask her. she lives near me here in Va, near Richmond and Williamsburg, so it is quite a drive. I will talk to her when she gets back from the beach with Tootie...


----------



## julz09 (May 26, 2009)

Hi! I wanted to let you know that my dad would be interested in your pigeons. He only has rescues in an outdoor flight. And he enjoys them so much! He wants a few more for his flight. Let me know if you don't mind shipping to Virginia and how much it will cost. They would have a forever home with him. Thanks!!

JULZ


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

julz09 said:


> Hi! I wanted to let you know that my dad would be interested in your pigeons. He only has rescues in an outdoor flight. And he enjoys them so much! He wants a few more for his flight. Let me know if you don't mind shipping to Virginia and how much it will cost. They would have a forever home with him. Thanks!!
> 
> JULZ


hi julz, where in va are you, I have a pair for your dad and I live in va....


----------



## julz09 (May 26, 2009)

My Dad Lives In Pamplin, Va And I Live In Appomattox Va Are You Anywhere Close


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

hooo boy, yeah, richmond is quite a ways away! so the driving is out. i'm worried about the temps right now for shipping. i think it's too hot. 

just an update, the little white owly kid has a fabulous home with our very own xavier!!! lucky little bird.

isn't there ANYbody in PA, ohio, indy......?? i would definitely drive partway, as long as that's not like SIX HOURS or anything. 

or ship when the weather cools down again. which in cleveland will be in about a month, for cryin' out loud.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lizz said:


> hooo boy, yeah, richmond is quite a ways away! so the driving is out. i'm worried about the temps right now for shipping. i think it's too hot.
> 
> just an update, the little white owly kid has a fabulous home with our very own xavier!!! lucky little bird.
> 
> ...


My sister inlaw is from Ohio and she goes up there alot, perhaps she could taxi the birdie home sometime, just a thought ..... The weather here has been pretty cool actually, esp at night when the shipping is happening. the bird would be at our post the next morning at 6am and they(post) is 5mins from our house. we'll just keep a check on the temps, If she decides she wants the conure.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

oh man, that would be PERFECT! i'll even throw in a couple of pigeons... for free! 

yeah, maybe overnight WOULD be okay. here's a concern on the shipping - in one of those cardboard boxes, couldn't a little sunny chew his way out? i'm thinking he could! i'll see if i can find something safe. i know when i brought home my first one, he came in this little tiny one-bird cube. probably perfect to put IN a shipping box.... hmmmm.

when do you think sis will be up here again? there's no rush on my end, but tootie keeps emailing me,.....she reeeeeeeally wants a brother. or boyfriend. however that'll work out.....


----------

